# work boots



## sweatequity (Jan 17, 2007)

Who makes the lightest most durable steel toe boot?  I know everyone is going to say redwing.  Is there a website or way of comparing major brands based on weight?

I may break down and spend the money on redwing but looking for something comprable.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 17, 2007)

Wolverine Durashocks


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to have to agree with Sixes. The Wolverine Durashock is a great boot. But I will also have to say redwing is a great bet.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 17, 2007)

Sixes said:


> Wolverine Durashocks



I agree but they only last one year. Do Redwings last longer?


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jan 17, 2007)

I WOULD GO WITH THE REDWINGS.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah redwings last forever it seems like


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 19, 2007)

I have had several pair of redwings and have not really been impressed with any of them.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 19, 2007)

I laid out the bucks for a set of Redwings two years ago.  I don't do construction work for a living, but I wanted steel toes for when I use my chain saw.  

I'm not really impressed.  They do seem very tough and durable, but they are not even close to being really comfortable.   I went with them because my foot is relatively wide at the toes and narrow at the heel.  They were the only ones I could find with that type of profile in a steel toe.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 19, 2007)

wolverines at walmart


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 19, 2007)

try these ....

http://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1168

I am on my feet all day on cement and these have lasted me longer than several other brands ....

very pricey but comfortable .....


----------



## gapeach08 (Jan 19, 2007)

redwings are great - but have you tried some ga boots?  that is what we order in our squadrons and hangars out here on the flight line - everyone seems to really like em


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 20, 2007)

I used to be a Wolverine Durashocks man for years.  But then the comfort of the boot (support in sole of boot) went south after six months.  Everyone at work had the same experience, and ten years ago we were all wearing them.  Now I am talking a manufacting enviroment of catwalks and concrete.  Everyone has gone to several different brands now and everyone has gotten away from   Wolverine Durashocks.  

I called them up several years ago to find out what was the problem.  Their attitude was that their boots didn't have a problem.  So with an attitude like that, why buy their boot.  If they don't want to listen to the customer, the heck with them.

When your paying over $100 dollars for a pair of boots, they should last over six months.

Most went to cheaper boots, and still get a year out of them.  I went to Lacrosse.  Others to Redwing.  Some to Rocky.


----------



## SRMIMES (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been wearing Ga Boots for 15 years. I can't compare weights, but it's a comfortable boot with a short break in period. About 2 days. I work on concrete and steel grating and they last about three years.


----------



## tmelrod (Jan 21, 2007)

i work 8-16 hours a day walking anywhere from 10-15 miles on concrete. i wear rockies or georgia boots.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 21, 2007)

danner


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

Hubby had a pair of Redwing pull ons and they barely lasted a year, NOT impressed, but I have heard good things about thier lace up boots.

We both now wear steel-toe Georgia Boots, and they are extremely comfortable and are standing up much better to the wear and tear Hubby puts on his.

Nicole


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2007)

A pair of Redwing climbin` boots will last me between 12 to 18 months. That`s a purty long time for the punishment we put our boots through. They don`t give those away though.


----------



## centerc (Jan 27, 2007)

hi-tec


----------



## Dub (Jan 31, 2007)

I wear steel toed shoes at work...shifts last anywhere from 13.5 to 15 hours.  I've found the best comfort out of the Nautilus brand shoe (looks like a low top hiker) as well as the Timberland Pro series, although the Timberlands are heavier.

I'm a pretty big guy and I know that I put a hurting on these things.  Both brands have impressed me a great deal.  Good luck...it's hard to work with sore feet.


----------



## tharv (Feb 1, 2007)

*boots*

ive worked in cost. over 15 years.the best steel toe ive bought is cabelas steel toe . if you have the xmas catalog it is on page 254 bottom right .they will replace the boots if they rip or leak .up to a year. they feel great...


----------



## tharv (Feb 1, 2007)

*me again*

un insulated 119.95 or 400 gram 129.95


----------



## sweatequity (Apr 16, 2007)

*redwing*



MrgreenJeans said:


> I have had several pair of redwings and have not really been impressed with any of them.




broke down and got the redwing and I am not impressed.  They probably will last a long time but there no better than any other work boot I have tried!


----------



## wandering cowboy (May 22, 2007)

I'm not terribly impressed with any of the Redwings I have bought in the last few years, definitely not enough boot for the money. 
The Georgia Boots pair I'm wearing now have lasted about a year and I will prolly get another 6 months out of them. Not great but not bad especially for a $80 steel toe boot. Plus the Ga's are really light for a steel toed boot. I'm a field service tech for a equipment dealer and I tend to be pretty tough on boots, I'm impresed with the Ga boots.
Nathan


----------



## Eshad (May 23, 2007)

My father-in-law used to always wear Redwings, until I bought him a pair of Irish Setters a few years ago.  Now he swears by them, and won't buy anything else.  He says a pair will last him two years, where as he is lucky to get one year out of the Redwings.  I have a pair of Irish Setter hunting boots that I have been wearing now for about 7 years, and they are still in good shape, and still waterproof.  I'm not sure if they make steel toes though.


http://www.irishsetterboots.com


----------



## diehardawg (May 23, 2007)

JUSTIN, JUSTIN, JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!

I have worked in the construction industry for the last 10 years and the longest lasting and most comfortable boot I have ever owned has been the Justin Lace-ups. You can usually find them pretty cheap on the Sportsman's Guide website.


----------

